# Budd Ocean



## Seaboard92 (Nov 2, 2016)

Just a heads up VIA Rail is adding six extra Ocean's for the Holidays. And when I went to see what equipment they are using I came up with an option for sections. So that's leading me to believe the extra six Ocean trains will be all Budd cars.

It also came up with options for a three person drawing room so looks like they are expecting a Park car as well.

Dates leaving Montreal: DEC 19,22, 27

Dates leaving Halifax: DEC 22, 26, JAN 2


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Nov 2, 2016)

This will be the third year VIA had run extra all Budd Oceans at Christmas and besides the Park Car, there will also be a Skyline Dome for coach passengers,

All Oceans year 'round run with a Park Car including the Renaissance consists.


----------



## railiner (Nov 5, 2016)

Nice, but too bad they can't just run it daily, with a smaller consist, all year round...


----------



## Heath Loxton (Nov 18, 2016)

Are any ocean trains ran with budd consists through the year?


----------



## CCC1007 (Nov 18, 2016)

Heath Loxton said:


> Are any ocean trains ran with budd consists through the year?


From what I understand, just those listed above.


----------

